# Sad time in my family



## crozet86 (May 8, 2007)

*The past couple days has been very stressful for me and my entire family.My uncle was murdered friday morning,and by all people his daughter and her boyfriend.So far they havent been arrested yet as the police have no leads on where they were heading.Just want to let you all know just coming here and reading your posts really helps me kind of ease my mind.As im sure like most of you ,bottles and digging them are my passion in life.Hopefully they will be arrested very soon so our family can have some closure on a sad situation.*


----------



## bubbas dad (May 8, 2007)

no words can help but i hope that time will help to ease your pain.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2007)

Hang in there brother, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Beebs (May 8, 2007)

Eddie, 

 So very sorry to hear about your uncle, there are no words any of us here can say that will ease your pain. Bubbas dad is right, time will ease your pain, & you will always have your uncle in your heart, no one can take your memories away. 

 New Member, Serena
 AKA: Beebs


----------



## crozet86 (May 8, 2007)

*I just recieved new that the couple was arrested in Kern, co. California. They are in custody of the u.s.marshalls there. This news is bittersweet to me and our family.I just cant comprehend how a daughter can kill her father.I guess we will never know but hopefully they will give them the maximum sentence allowed.Thanks for all the replies and condolences.*


----------



## logueb (May 8, 2007)

Our prayers are with your family in this time of sorrow.  No words can ease the pain , but there is a network of friends within this forum that share your grief.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2007)

Eddie, I'm very sorry for your tragic loss. We're all your friends here, and we will be thinking of you. I'm glad to hear that the perpetrators have been arrested, and hopefully they will be punished to the fullest extent of the law. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 8, 2007)

oh my... thats terrible... i feel for you.... i realize that nothing i or anyone else says will help you in your time of need but  i would like to offer my condolences to both you and your family... just remember "time heals all wounds"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2007)

Sorry about your loss man,I can relate to death's in the family....TIME..............The key word. Rick


----------



## epgorge (May 8, 2007)

> arrested in Kern, co. California


 
 Guys,
 Don't mean to seem callus but I am in news department of a radio station right now and can't find anything on it.. Could you give me some more information on it such as origin of murder, name of victim, perp, accomplice, etc. 

 Seems odd it hasn't made any network news yet. 

 The wierd thing is that very same thing just happened yesterday in Vermont a couple towns from here.  A son was on the phone and he shot his father twice, allegedly and then shot his two dogs. Wierd stuff!! Be careful out there!
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18524364/

 Thanks!
 Ep


----------



## madman (May 8, 2007)

hey man hang in there very sorry .. mike


----------



## crozet86 (May 8, 2007)

His name was Jay Bernard Butler.The murder was in Waynesboro,Va.The News Virginian newspaper in waynesboro covered it today.I wasnt contacted about their arrests until this afternoon by family members.


----------



## capsoda (May 9, 2007)

Hey Eddie, I will keep you and your family in my prayers. it is hard enough to lose  a loved one but by a member of the family is far tougher I'm sure. Go put on your favorite tunes and clean your bottles by yourself. It has calmed me many many times.


----------



## Tony14 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss...Id try what cap said...


----------



## tncgal (May 9, 2007)

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and to your entire family.
 May you find peace and comfort within your faith and through the love offered by family and friends.


----------



## woody (May 9, 2007)

Here's the article he's speaking about.

http://www.newsvirginian.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=WNV%2FMGArticle%2FWNV_BasicArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1173351123616&path=%21news%21localnews


----------



## epgorge (May 9, 2007)

There must be a special place in hell, is all I can say. My condolences
 Joel


----------



## bearswede (May 9, 2007)

Sorry you lost your uncle in that horrible way, Eddie... Our thoughts are with you...

 Ron & Margaret


----------



## bottle109 (May 9, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

 I shed  a tear for you and your family


 Dan


----------



## California Dream N (May 9, 2007)

Eddie,
  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May God Bless You all. this is such a senseless tragedy...Norene


----------



## calamintyjane (May 13, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your great loss. I will keep your family in my prayers and you have my most sincere condolences.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 13, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss and the circumstances that surround it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 13, 2007)

Best of luck putting this all in perspective and behind you somehow....Life is vr. strange sometimes. Major condolences to all of you!                                                Joseph


----------



## Just Dig it (May 13, 2007)

i know im new and  dont  know you very well  but If i am Ever on and you ever need someone to chat  with  my ears are  yours..im Sure everyone else feels the same


----------

